# Should I add a 9F Quartz Grand Seiko to my collection?



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a Hi-Beat and a Spring Drive in my collection, but I have been thinking of getting a 9F Quartz (SBGV007 in particular). I'm so impressed with Grand Seiko. I really would like to make it my default dress watch and I know it would be super low maintenance due to its accuracy. Am I nuts for adding another GS to my collection or should I do it? Below are the two GS models I own: SBGA011 and the limited edition SBGJ021:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinva (Jun 9, 2015)

Why not, 9f quartz is the best you can get for your money. I like the low maintenance cost and GS quality, it a win win in my book. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

Yes you should! 9F is a great accurate movement. GSs have great finishing!


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like I might add a cousin to my GS watches. Hahaha. Thanks for the input, fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the SBGV205 would fit in with your preferences in the other two watches while also adding a new dial color to the mix.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Absolutely add a GS Quartz. I have a Hi-Beat GMT, a Spring Drive, a Mechanical and two Quartz. Love them all


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

You might want a 9F diver to your collection. Here are my divers.


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

For me there is only one watch, to me the size the legibility and accuracy is the spring drive stainless steel diver, I'm counting the days off till i can afford one.


----------



## allrachet (Oct 18, 2014)

heavily regret selling mine


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes you should. Perhaps the Sbgv005? The champagne dials are awesome. Or a diver?


----------



## Alter Egon (Dec 29, 2013)

Quartz is a history of SEIKO and 9F quartz is their best - it's a good idea to have that in your collection together with the best mechanical and a Spring Drive 
You can't go wrong either with SBGV007 or 005 - they are extremely comfortable and real pleasure to wear, they share the 44GS case shape with your hi-beat GMT while being thinner and lighter. The 005 is a beautiful watch -to me it looks maybe better than 007 but my choice was the black variant due to its better legibility. I don't like the unbalanced dials of the new quartz models so I would go with the pre-transformation ones.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2017)

You can't go wrong with a 9F! My recommendation is the SBGV023 or 223. Timeless classic 40mm size design (almost Rolex-like) without the 44GS type case.
I own the new SBGV205 (light champagne dial), and I will be selling it after only one wear. Legibility on the SBGV205 is an issue because the side facets on the dial markers are too slim to reflect any light. It's essentially one surface of light reflection with no significant contrast between the dial and dial markers. In addition, the color and depth of the champagne-silvery dial is inferior to the dial on my SBGA201. I assumed it would be the exact same dial color, but this is not the case. It does not have the depth and complexity of my SBGA201. Legibility on my SBGA201 is so much better than on the SBGV205. For legibility, I'd stick with the SBGV007 or SBGV207 if you go with this case.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

You definitely have the bases covered with these three. Great line up.



slow_mo said:


> You might want a 9F diver to your collection. Here are my divers.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

By all means do.
Another vote for either the SBGV007/ 207 or the SBGV005/ 205. Each has its perks. The 007 has a matching color date window whereas the 005 has the blued seconds had. Tough choice. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

For me, it's the blued seconds hand. Can't get enough blued seconds hands.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

The SBGV005 is nice, but I really prefer black as a default dial color. I actually tried to haggle with someone on eBay for the SBGV007, but they didn't budge much and wanted $1700, which is a bit much for a used 9F GS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

Personally, nahhh.....I have a SD (SBGA075), hibeato (SBGJ005) and a quartz (SBGX091). The quartz doesn't get worn as much. There's not really anywhere else left for you to go. You already have one of the best spring drives and hi-beats.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2017)

My GS quartz (SBGV023) is my most worn Grand Seiko. Thanks to the WUS member that sold it to me. I own three spring drives, two hi-beats, and the SBGR301. For social/casual wear, the SBGR301 gets the most wear. It has the most 'bling' factor and is the most eye-catching. Even at 42mm, the short lug to lug length and beautifully downcurved lugs make it feel much much smaller. It's like an elegant alternative to a sport diver. Why do it wear the quartz most? It is the most utilitarian watch. Firstly, it is the best fitting watch I own. At 40mm and 10mm thick with beautifully downcurving lugs (fits sooo much better than the SBGV205), it hugs my wrist like it was custom-made. Simple, elegant, has a date, and is extremely legible with the amazing reflective bezeled markers.


----------



## coastiesquid (Oct 26, 2011)

Go for it. I would love to have the ability to have a sample of each type of GS movement. I absolutely love my 9F. It has not lost/gained a single second.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

My SBGV 027 is the only quartz watch I wear, beautiful and, cost wise much less expensive (and unbelievably accurate, not even 1 second in 6 months). As others have said it will allow you to get a distinctive watch for your collection. You already have the beautiful red face with your GMT, but for me it was unique and I couldn't resist.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Memcdowe (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes! My SBGX115 is my most often worn watch. Followed by my Darth Tuna...also quartz  For reference, I also have a Hi Beat SBGH001 and a host of other autos. 

My reasoning...for me (repeat....for me..opinion...etc), GS is more about the gorgeous case and dial and less about the movement. Plus, it's really nice to grab and go, only set twice a year (daylight savings), etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeej12 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes! Perfect addition to your impressive choice of two modern Grand Seiko. Maybe add a 3180 or other vintage GS too!


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

I'd suggest an SBGX065 or SBGX265, depending on which branding arrangement you prefer, just because you have a white and a black dial already.


----------



## biokeys87 (Mar 20, 2014)

CLP said:


> I'd suggest an SBGX065 or SBGX265, depending on which branding arrangement you prefer, just because you have a white and a black dial already.


I would love the blue dial SBGX065, but at 38 mm, it's a bit small for me. 40 mm is my absolute smallest dial diameter even though I have a SARB017 (green alpinist) which is at 39 mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

I wasnt taking size into consideration, I just googled and found those two blues first.

I know there is a model with the GS logo as a patterned background on it that would make a nice 3rd, (chances are you know the model already) though I doubt it is quartz and not sure what the dimensions are.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Blazinva said:


> Why not, 9f quartz is the best you can get for your money. I like the low maintenance cost and GS quality, it a win win in my book.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Best is a strong word , cough cough

keep in mind I love the 9F

try the SBGV231 in Titanium or the SBGV223 In Steel


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

How about adding a dash of blue/green to your collection of red and white?


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow--that's a lovey GS. Which model is it?


----------



## slow_mo (May 10, 2013)

That's the SBGV217.


----------



## ravisuricata (Apr 20, 2015)

Absolutely! I have GS highbeat, SD and Quartz. Love them all.

The accuracy of the quartz does tend to make one slightly obsessive about the deviation on your non-HAQ pieces though...


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

SBGX115 is an awesome choice too


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Picked up a 9F82 , LE SBGV019

Love it

9F , nuff said


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, definitely. 
I used to own this, and stupidly sold it. :-(


----------



## dayandnight (May 24, 2016)

Go sbgx57


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

Sure—why not? It’s the lowest maintenance GS you can get; perfect for those times you need to send in the mechanical or spring drive for service. I have a couple GS mechanicals, and the quartz is next on my list.


----------



## Grand Psyko (Apr 3, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> Picked up a 9F82 , LE SBGV019
> 
> Love it
> 
> 9F , nuff said


@jdmfetish

I see from your signature that you have the Citizen Chronomaster too. Which of your two HAQs do you prefer and why? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Grand Psyko said:


> @jdmfetish
> 
> I see from your signature that you have the Citizen Chronomaster too. Which of your two HAQs do you prefer and why? Thanks in advance.


Tough choice , both are amazing.


----------



## Grand Psyko (Apr 3, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> Tough choice , both are amazing.


What about readability (little contrast between dial and hands on the sbgv019?). And overall quality?

Sent fra min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Grand Psyko said:


> What about readability (little contrast between dial and hands on the sbgv019?). And overall quality?
> 
> Sent fra min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


I feel badly about saying I might prefer the Chronomaster , as this thread is in Seiko's house .

I am not wanting to detour the thread into a This VS That.

The OP should add a 9F to his collection .
The Chronomaster is THE HAQ to own .


----------

